# A Gift for Ana from Indi and me.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Ana. I have made this picture for you to let you no that we do truly appreciate your help. Indi and i do love you Ana. Indi told me this morning to make you a banner we are very grateful to have you as our friends.

A Gift for Ana from Indi and me.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How thoughtful, thank you very much, Lyn and Indi! :hug::yellow face:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very nice. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> How thoughtful, thank you very much, Lyn and Indi! :hug::yellow face:


Your Welcome Ana.



FaeryBee said:


> *Very nice. *


Thank you Deb.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How lovely that Indi wants to show his appreciation to Ana for all her hard work :hug: Well done!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you. Gi Gi.


StarlingWings said:


> How lovely that Indi wants to show his appreciation to Ana for all her hard work :hug: Well done!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

The top photo is very well made. I think they did a very good job making the banner and rest of the photo.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Birdmanca said:


> The top photo is very well made. I think they did a very good job making the banner and rest of the photo.


Thanks. I made the Banner.


----------

